# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Microsoft Excel Pivot Table Calculated Measure Help

## ctb2173

I am looking for help on creating a calculated measure in my pivot table. The report is attached with the data and pivot table. I am looking for a measure that would give me the output of column N. 

I have 2 different manufacturers that have received 6 orders for a total of 34 and 40 available. Thy are looking for a qty of 21 from ABC and qty of 16 from XYZ. To help deliver a first in first out, the measure would help show what order buckets need to used and how much.

Please let me know if anymore detail is needed to explain what is trying to be accomplished with my output in column N.

----------


## JeteMc

Hello ctb2173 and Welcome to Excel Forum.
Perhaps someone else will be able to come up with a calculated field or measure (power pivot).
If it were me, I would separate the Quote QTY for Manufacturer values from the main table and produce a new column (Output) using: 

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


From there a pivot table could be produced using the Output field in the Values area.
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------

